# this strange issue in my log file

## sciack

```
Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 6  sent to (aviplay:10850) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (kdeinit:32233) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: more signal warnings, logging disabled for 30 seconds

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 11  sent to (scrollkeeper-in:20678) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (scrollkeeper-up:10001) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: more signal warnings, logging disabled for 30 seconds

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 11  sent to (scrollkeeper_to:6611) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (sh:2235) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 6  sent to (ld-linux.so.2:756) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (sh:8474) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: more signal warnings, logging disabled for 30 seconds

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 11  sent to (isomac:30417) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (sh:9240) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: signal 11  sent to (scrollkeeper-in:26771) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (scrollkeeper-up:8406) UID(0) EUID(0)

Jun 23 17:57:09 [kernel] grsec: more signal warnings, logging disabled for 30 seconds
```

What is it? My log's filled with that.

byez

----------

## klieber

Looks like grsecurity stuff.  Have you applied those patches to your kernel?

--kurt

----------

## sciack

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Looks like grsecurity stuff.  Have you applied those patches to your kernel?
> 
> --kurt

 

You're right! I've enabled this grsecurity to 'medium' security level...

thanks  :Wink:  I'll take a look at its documentation

bye

----------

